# Have You Actually Read The PerC Forum Rules?



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Didn't read 'em. Figured the general rules of any forum applied. I actually didn't realize there was a post about the rules until a couple months after I joined.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I should read them... I've been on so many forums though that they all mesh into the same set of rules. No spamming, no trolling, no flaming, no CAPs... then the rest are just formatting guidelines.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Lance didn't use to have rules, or if he did he didn't really enforce them very well. The way I figure it; It is like I'm on a contract with AT&T. Somewhere along the lines of my contract they change conditions, however, for people already on the contract they can choose to keep the conditions the same as they were. I just haven't changed over to a new cellphone plan, doubt I will, I buy all my phones unsubsidized so there is really no point.

I'm actually surprised at the amount of people who have read the rules.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> Lance didn't use to have rules, or if he did he didn't really enforce them very well. The way I figure it; It is like I'm on a contract with AT&T. Somewhere along the lines of my contract they change conditions, however, for people already on the contract they can choose to keep the conditions the same as they were. I just haven't changed over to a new cellphone plan, doubt I will, I buy all my phones unsubsidized so there is really no point.
> 
> I'm actually surprised at the amount of people who have read the rules.


To be honest. I highly doubt all those people read the rules.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Nope.

"I'm a loner Dottie, a rebel."


----------



## wanory (Jan 6, 2010)

What are rules?


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes I have.
A few months after I joined.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope. I frequent many forums and have a good idea about what I can and cannot post. I've had no infractions since March so I think I have a pretty good understanding of the rules. I have not and will not read them :tongue:


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Not at all. I guess it shows sometimes.


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Molock said:


> Nope. I frequent many forums and have a good idea about what I can and cannot post. I've had no infractions since March so I think I have a pretty good understanding of the rules. I have not and will not read them :tongue:


Exactly, who would care to read the rules. It's like pre-set out.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, and I check back every now and again to see if new rules have been added. Because I think all rules should be evaluated and not simply blindly followed. I do not assume any forum is like all others'. 

I read the 'fineprint' of anything I become a part of. For example, I read the fineprint when I join social networking sites etc. to look at my rights as a user, notes on privacy, so on and so fourth. I would never agree to sign up to anything, forum included, that had rules I didn't agree too. Otherwise, I don't belong there.

Forum rules often preview the values of a forum, and the type of culture that can be expected (i.e. rule number 6). Consequently, they are a good way to measure the effectiveness and judgment of those in power. And also to evaluate continuity and consistency (I shall make no personal comments here ). 

Personally, I think if more people read rule number 13, it would make for a much better forum.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Pretty much every forum has the same set of rules anyway.


----------



## kimosaibi (Jun 25, 2010)

I forgot to read them when i first signed up but i am thinking of going back to read them now.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

If we read the rules, do we get cookies? I like cookies. A coupon or voucher or checkout code would suffice.


----------



## kimosaibi (Jun 25, 2010)

rowingineden said:


> If we read the rules, do we get cookies? I like cookies. A coupon or voucher or checkout code would suffice.


Well my friend of course you get cookies! A whole lot of virtual internet cookies! Although I would strongly suggest you not to eat them, unless you are into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't go to any forum or site without having to read the rules, it's like a compulsion for me.........


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh wait. I didn't think so, but I just went to read them and apparently I did when I first signed up. Not worth much if I didnt even remember I did it, I suppose...


----------



## EJunior (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't read. But I don't come often anyways. so, no prob :bored:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I didn't read them until after a few months of being here. I really only read them because I was pretty sure that, in my few months of being here, I had broken some kinda rule...but nope!!
...bad habit of mine. I rarely pay attention to rules...


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I will now! :happy:


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

I probably won't read them because I'll just be tempted to break them after I know what they are....just kidding :laughing:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

i'm pretty sure I have and I have found some loopholes in the rules but what people seem to forget is that this isn't exactly a democracy here. Happy pretty much is a dictator and can do whatever he pleases as far as punishments go ;D


I've been in the situation before where I like to test the boundaries of certain things but I haven't felt like doing that here. I suppose the rules are more like guidelines anyways right? It all boils down to the human element and whether the moderator wants to enforce the rules. ugh i need to not log on at 3 am and start rambling just because I can't sleep


----------



## TheDreamDealer (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes I have read them thanks to the clicky link at the start of the poll - everyone thank Happy's post when you read them. I was 49th to thank :tongue: Think of it as ticking the box!


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

umm, certainly not, no. 

i just post what i want, i don't try and be offensive to anybody - if i have offended there are two possible reasons - a) i have a strange sense of humour - or b) it is just how i speak. seriously, people often get offended by the way i write, i just...well, i write strange, i am strange, i apologise


i have never had any infractions, so....i guess i'm doing ok, right?


----------



## michaelk (Aug 12, 2010)

I feel like once you've read one set of forum rules, you've read them all.


----------



## WhatEver (Aug 4, 2010)

No I didn't bother myself to read. WAIT is there someone read the rules Wow I really respect U XD


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Most forum rules are pretty much the same. I read them at some point, I think, but I can't remember what they are. People who read the rules:were you surprised by any of them?


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*No, I never read rules.*


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

No. They are all the same. I'm not silly and I know what is appropriate.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I only read them back when I was a mod so I would know what I was supposed to be enforcing. Before that, no.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've read them, yes.


----------



## Priskilla (Apr 23, 2010)

I read them...accidentally.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

No. I figure I don't need to because basically forum rules are common sense. Act civil and treat fellow forum members with respect. Don't insult your fellow forum members. Don't spam. Don't double post. Don't post porn. Etc.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> Never read them. I figured I would follow all the rules anyway.:laughing:


Hmm... that's what I figured as well... until I had one post deleted - assumeably for using a derogative expression to describe someone's mental capacity.:laughing:


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

there should be another option: "started to read, but just lost interest"


----------



## Khaos (Mar 13, 2011)

Just read them.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, I see, I have already voted on here. I seem to have read them. But I can't remember what they were about nor that I ever read them. :laughing:


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

There are rules? I was only aware of the 'no sexual content' one that's spammed in multiple sub-forums...that one is crystal, at least lol


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

Read them.


----------



## Talio (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't read rules everyday, found them interesting.


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

only read it when need it 
(but when join here, already read it, but already forget)

*run*


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> No. I figure I don't need to because basically forum rules are common sense. Act civil and treat fellow forum members with respect. Don't insult your fellow forum members. Don't spam. Don't double post. Don't post porn. Etc.


Exactly. Unless there's really a strong reason, I just scroll through them. The hard truth is if you're a troll, the rules aren't gonna stop you anyway.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

I skimmed them when I first joined to find any possible cussing-related rules since I noticed people rarely swear here, but that's it.


----------



## aidin36 (Nov 16, 2010)

Never. Aren't they like other forum's rules? By the way, I'm a very polite person!


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i've read them twice. once when i first joined and once a couple weeks ago just because. i like rules. i'm not typical or anything. sigh. one day i will make a post to the effect of, WHOOHOO, FREEDOM, BRB DRAWING GRAFFITI AND WEARING FISHNETS, YEAAAH GO WITH THE FLOW and everybody will drop dead of shock.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes I actually have read them. Shocking.


----------



## AVanover5 (Mar 31, 2011)

I took a quick look at them... basically it says be good and it's okay to rape your friends (good to know).


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

At one point.


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

I read them just now! But yeah, nothing I didn't expect to see. I usually just keep in mind rules from most other forums, play it safe. Sure some sites are more lenient than others, but you can typically gauge that from the interactions, if a site has squeaky clean posts and I can't find any evidence of trolling I assume that the rules are strict and the moderators are quick. Even if the forum is a bubbling cesspool I'm still pretty well behaved.

I have my own rules that I follow no matter what I'm scrolling through. I suppose that keeps me out of trouble no matter what forum I've found myself on.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I've read them.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

No, can't be bothered, :dry: besides I can probably guess what they are.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

I skimmed through them when I first joined, I told myself I would read them later when my mind was clearer.. That's about it..


----------

